# 1995 Kountry Aire



## ARFFMAN (Feb 9, 2012)

Well here goes! Tomorrow I plan on buying a 1995, 38 foot, Kountry Aire Motorhome. It has been sitting for 6 years outside. Fuel pump and tank is full of varnish and pump in tank need to be replaced. Roof leaks behind drivers seat, center. Carpet and floor needs replacing. Has 47,000 miles on it and very little hours recorded. I figuring $5,000 should get it back in shape. Engine and transmission is said to be in excellent condition. (I have inside info) This is a project and I can tackle most of it. Please send your comments PS I won't know till tomorrow but I should be able to get it for pretty much for drive (tow) it away. What you think?


----------



## C Nash (Feb 9, 2012)

Kountry Aire is a good MH IMO but none are any better than the care they have been given and sounds like this one has been neglected.  5K seems to be a low estimate on repairing.  Roof leak would really concern me.  Can't beat the price if you can get it for just taking it away.  You can make money by parting it out.  I know the tires will have to be replaced along with all batteries. Welcome to the forum and keep us posted


----------



## LEN (Feb 9, 2012)

At minimum, Tires(they are too old even if they look good), 3 batteries(1 start 2 house), new air and fuel filters, oil change with filter, trans oil with filter, most likely new brake pads and slave cylinders and turn drums and rotors, maybe new universals(drive line), radiator fluid flush and if it has a gen fluids, plugs, motor wires and plugs. SCARE YOU YET!!! Now lets get to the leaks, take what you think for damage area water goes everywhere and make it times 5, same for cost of repair even with your own labor. Now if you are in a freezing area has it been winterized, if not water line leaks and possible tank damage, all three.

Good luck

LEN


----------



## bandalop (Feb 11, 2012)

If you got the MH for a good price then you will be OK.  When we decided to "move up" to a MH 12 years back, we bought a well used up 1992 28' Winnebago.  It turned out to be an excellent purchase.  New tires were a must along with general maintenance, oil filter, lube, etc.  I replaced the fan belts and all the hoses.  Inside, my wife replaced the drapes, and cleaned the upholstery/carpet.  There had been signs of a water leak around the AC--pulled it and replaced the donut gasket.  A well needed polish job on the outside really got it to looking good.  Lots of work but most was done ourselves.  Kept the rig for 2 years and during that time made a list of what we wanted in the next one.  Even made a few bucks off it when we sold.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Feb 17, 2012)

I have been tinkering with the MH while I wait for DMV to get things straight. Rebuilt Carb and did a replaced all filters plugs etc on Onan 6.5 KW. has 30 hours on it. Ford 460 has 41,000 on it and doing a complete tune up, belts, fluids, batteries (3) Transmission is a 6 speed automatic w/ overdrive. Found the leak(s) in roof. Vent top was gone and rubber roof seams were cracked, Replaced vent and used Externabond tape ( Awsome stuff)on seams. New tires soon, michelin Rib LT215/85R. Any suggestions? Need to pull gas tank and replaced fuel pump. Thanks for all your comments


----------



## C Nash (Feb 17, 2012)

Well sounds like you have got it going.  Think I would wait till DMV got things straight before sinking to much money in it.  Terrible if you get it in tiptop shape and then find out you can't get a title.  Keep us posted


----------



## ARFFMAN (Feb 18, 2012)

1995 Kountry Aire



			
				C Nash;76369 said:
			
		

> Well sounds like you have got it going.  Think I would wait till DMV got things straight before sinking to much money in it.  Terrible if you get it in tiptop shape and then find out you can't get a title.  Keep us posted



Well the new title is being sent to the Owner I purchased it from, then he will title it over to me. The guy I'm getting title from bought it in 2004 with 42,000 miles on MH. He parked it outside in his lot and never moved it since ( 200 miles on his ownership) This is what I'm dealing with. The MH has only 42,200 miles on it but has sat unmoved for 7 years. The tires have only 1500 miles on them, but due to age I have to change them out. (What an injustice) Any sugestions on things to look for. Pre 42,000 it was pampered then it was neglected. Just want to breath a little life back into it. Drive train is my main concern axle components, tires, ford 460 ci motor, and transmission 6 speed auto.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 18, 2012)

I would change the transmission fluid and rear axle lub.  Radiator will need a good check and dont forget the thermostat..  Have you checked plumbing for leaks.  Do a good inspection on gas (propane) lines.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Feb 19, 2012)

I just found a place to store it and I can work on it there too. ($50.00 mth)  Once I get it towed, I'll start the repair work and engine work. Roof 1st then drive train. Do the axles have lube our grease? I need to find a good resourse site for working on class A MH. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## TC Coody (Feb 23, 2012)

ARFFMAN;76364 said:
			
		

> I have been tinkering with the MH while I wait for DMV to get things straight. .........
> 
> New tires soon, michelin Rib LT215/85R.........




Before you get new tires please double check I was reading your post when my wife was ordering tires and ours currently on our Kountry Aire is LT235/85/R16. 

This is slightly larger than the ones you posted, do you have a sticker on your coach with the sizes?


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 23, 2012)

and when you get to the engine repairs/checking, besure to replace all the hoses and the belts. I am almost sure they are dry rotted by now.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 10, 2012)

Lt215/85r16/10

Just checked the tire size is: LT215/85R16/10 I found Michilins that are the Rib for 278.00 ea. I'll be getting 8 tires. Maybe I can work a deal with a tire shop and get them mounted free. Got all the roof sealed with 4" Externabond ( Great product) Roof leaked like a sive and now I'm dry. Re-did all the battery cables and connection studs and put in battery to test all equip in RV and believe it are not, all systems, including the slide room, lights, pumps, refrigerator, etc  work fine (not bad for sitting for 6 years with out any physical contact) Finaly got all the wood rot removed and will be drying it out with a fan 24/7. (New floor from kitchen forward to pass. seat) Next phase will be to need check hydralic levelers, converters, inverters and pumbing.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, it's been 1 month now that I have been working on the MH and thing are starting to look up, Got all the roof sealed with 4" Externabond ( Great product) Roof leaked like a sive and now I'm dry. I had approx a 4x8 section of floof rotted out, not to mention under the entire kitchen cabinet.  Re-did all the battery cables and connection studs and put in battery to test all equip. in MH and believe it are not, all systems, including the slide room, lights, pumps, refrigerator, etc  work fine (not bad for sitting for 6 years with out any human contact) Finaly got all the wood rot removed and will be drying it out with a fan 24/7. (New floor from kitchen forward to pass. seat) Next phase will be to  check hydralic levelers, elect.converters, inverters, power supplies  and plumbing.  The exact miles on MH is 41,178


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks, I'll check the sticker for tire size and see what on MH


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll check the size on sticker vs tires mounted. Thanks


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 18, 2012)

Had a huge Thunder/Lighting storm roll in Friday. Figured this was a great time to inspect interior of MH. Eternabond your AMAZING! All leaks have vanished Total cost of repairs to roof was $150.00. after cleaning, prep work and applying Eternabond tape over all seams and roof penetrations.  Before and after photos
View attachment 177View attachment 178


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 18, 2012)

Click on Photo(2) To view in larger scale.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Mar 22, 2012)

Slide battery question? 1995 Kountry Aire

Solved all leaks and found and removed all water damaged areas. New sub floor. Starting to address the house and chassis areas. I need some advice and comments from all.
I have installed a new battery that will be used for starter/chassis. While testing all 12 volt components in MH I temporary  hook up starter battery (not deep cell) to house battery cables. Is not having deep cells and not having more then one the battery on the house battery bank causing my problem of not being able to fully retracting the room slide? It will only retract 6 inches before stopping. It will always fully extend. All carpet has been removed so no resistants. Battery is fully charged with full voltage (12.7) I have read  that there is an adjustment to give slide motor more power, but I can't seem to find it.  My futher plan is to install a bank of four- 6 volt batteries for house.  Also can anyone recommend what type of lube I need  to repack axle bearings and Tag axle (Dexler) THANKS, All your help and comments are keeping this projects moving forward.


----------



## Pillaz (Mar 22, 2012)

Is the slide motor shutting off after retracting 6 inches or staying on?  If your slide retracts 6 inches and then shuts off, it is likely a proximity switch problem and the switch is telling the motor to shut off because it thinks your slide is fully closed. If the slide motor keeps running but not retracting then it is likely a motorgear problem. Good luck. Fortunately, there are people on this forum with a lot more knowledge on this subject than I.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Apr 16, 2012)

YEA!!! SC finally got it titled and registered in my name. I'll be towing it to it's new home (storage area) it will be parked on concrete and now that all leaks and floor repairs are complete. I'll be tackling the drive train and changing all fluid, belts, hoses and ignition misc; hopefully there will be no hidden surprises. Thanks for all your support and advice.


----------



## akjimny (Apr 16, 2012)

Sounds like you have a plan.  Post back with some before and after pictures so we can watch your progress.  Good luck with the rest of it.


----------



## ARFFMAN (Apr 17, 2012)

Finaly got the MH titled and registered in my name. It only took 2 months (SC is getting faster) all of roof is sealed and no leaks, all water damaged repaired with new insulation and sub floor. Now, on to engine, hopefully no suprises.


----------



## ARFFMAN (May 18, 2012)

Just a update on progress. Roof leaks are a thing of the past. All mold, water and rot are history. Damaged wall paneling replaced. Subfloor, insulation, (sound/heat)installed. Found some rat  damaged on 110 wiring from power converter. Rewired curcuit but lost converter, due to short.  I found a 50 amp SurgeGaurd  for sell in this Forum Got a great deal (a great insurance policy) Installed a Maxx Vent cover over Fan-tastic fan. All 12 volt and 110 curcuits and appliances checked and work great. Now I've started on the 460 Ford V-8. Checked fuel pump and no power to inerta switch. Power at fuse, power going into Fuel pump relay, but on the ground leg of relay, I have nothing (no ground). Since the MH has been setting since 2006, all proplems, I have found have been bad grounds because corrosion. So    I am cleaning up all grounds I can find. If anyone knows of grounding locations on a 1995 F-53 chassis, PLEASE let me know. Found a great place to keep it, Double garage, covered parking and work area in front of garage w/ lift. Parking for MH is on Pavement.


----------

